# MTM watches, are they any good?



## XXsniperXX

I've been checking out the MTM watches lately. They look well built. What can you say about this watch brand? I like the Vulture, black warrior, black hawk & black patriot. Also the camoflauge patriot. I havent seen any of these watches on someone wrist ecept for the very expensive black seal. Can you post some pics. Thanks!


----------



## SHANE 1000

*I think they are pretty good for the moolah!...the PVD coating is simply superb, probably the best I have ever owned on a watch, Quartz mvt is Okay and very accurate, bomb proof!!... basically a very solid watch, major gripe is the crap that is on the dial "Spec ops" and SF?? why oh why does this garbage need to be on the watch at all? the dagger hands so so , although that is not so bad.*

*If your a lume freak then this is good for a few hours then subsides to a fuzzy glow, Size is big, Bracelet is good , however the flip lock is a tad cheesy, but still matches well with the little detail on it.*


----------



## XXsniperXX

Im leaning towards the black warrior or the black hawk. Still cant make up my mind. :think:


----------



## Crusader

These watches have been extensively discussed in the past ... please see:

https://www.watchuseek.com/search.php?searchid=3357866


----------



## SHANE 1000

XXsniperXX said:


> Im leaning towards the black warrior or the black hawk. Still cant make up my mind. :think:


It's down now to your personal preference, will be interesting to see what you pick?


----------



## USMC9953

Sniper - got a Black Warrior a month or so ago; I alternate it with my Doxa SUB5000 Mil Shark, Seiko Black Monster, and Casio G-Shock. So far so good. Crown (at 3 o'clock) digs into my wrist now and then. I chose this model because I didn't need the aux lights or chronos, and I wanted the tritium. The MTM symbol (at 6 o'clock) obscures the numeral 6 (if it had to be on the watch, I wish that it was under the 12). No scratches or nicks, but no combat either.

Here are links to some pics:

MTM Warrior: http://dmshearer.zenfolio.com/p329568380/

MTM vs Doxa Sub5000 Mil Ed: http://dmshearer.zenfolio.com/p450861028/?photo=h06BB54AD#112940205

Lume comparison: 

http://dmshearer.zenfolio.com/p220293600/


----------



## XXsniperXX

USMC, Nice watches! How bright is the tritium? Is it really bright compared to luminous paint? 

Crusader, the link is not there anymore.

Shane, nice shots!


----------



## Crusader

XXsniperXX said:


> Crusader, the link is not there anymore.


Just enter "MTM" in the search function of this forum. ;-)


----------



## XXsniperXX

^^^Already tried that. I guess not much own an MTM here in this forum. I went ahead & ordered a Black warrior. Will be here end of the month.


----------



## vinsaintho

Hi im planning on getting a Black Hawk Titanium or Black Vulture, may i know how fast was their response to your order? How come it takes till end of the month to reach you? thanks in advance



XXsniperXX said:


> ^^^Already tried that. I guess not much own an MTM here in this forum. I went ahead & ordered a Black warrior. Will be here end of the month.


----------



## XXsniperXX

ALready got my black warrior few days ago. It took that long coz i had to order it in US. Im in asia. i'll post pics soon. Very nice watch.


----------



## greymethod

I think it's funny that the thing is branded with "Spec Ops" and "Special Forces" on it.

It seems like the only people who buy items with that kind of branding are the ones that aren't in anyway related to the military. 

I don't know anyone in the special forces that had a bunch of ****e that says "Special Forces" on it. My friend that's a cop bought a 1911 .45 that said something like "Special Ops" on it and we all made fun of him for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Seiko_Fan

The sad thing is that the MTM may be a great watch.

But the whole "Special Operations" theme causes most people (me included) to not even consider it.


----------



## Plissken

Great pics guys. I would recommend going for a titanium version if possible (and preferably pvd!)


----------



## Sooner1

Seiko_Fan said:


> The sad thing is that the MTM may be a great watch.
> 
> But the whole "Special Operations" theme causes most people (me included) to not even consider it.


Completely agree with this statement. I like the way the watch looks but I could never wear a watch that says Spec Ops or Seal since I've never been in either. I know a guy that was in the Seals and he said all the guys on his team wore G-Shocks. He told me he would never own a Luminox watch. Seemed kind of pissed when I asked him about them.


----------



## Equalizer18

I just received ’2′ days ago my MTM Black Vulture Titanium Watch and Bracelet + extra Rubber Band for watch. I have read all of the comments above that goes back to 2009. I find this watch is AWESOME, sturdy, very accurate, and yes a little heavy(is not a negative). It is a bit heavy probably due to the size of the Lithium Rechargeable battery in order to power ’3′ Ultra-White LEDs and the Ultra-violet diodes at each hour post. Today, LEDs are the most Efficient light source of all, making the small incandescent bulbs obsolete technology. LEDs draw the least amount of power with virtually no heat. I find the size of the watch case no problem at all.....!!!!!

I personally inspected my MTM Vulture extremely carefully (am a retired Senior Systems Analyst Manager). It is in PERFECT condition, and haven’t taken it off my wrist. The reoccurring complaint that the Black Titanium Bracelet has “Sharp Edges” is ********… I have a Briteling Super Avenger with 1.5 carats of diamonds around the bezel, with a Stainless Steel Bracelet that has the same edge as my Vulture. The watch band IN NOT SHARP, where one could be injured because of the edge…

I LOVE my new MTM Black Vulture Titanium Watch and Bracelet!!! Hopefully, the visible Quality will equal or Exceed its longevity.

Comment: To ALL the Military Personnel who are Serving across the Globe to “Protect and Defend the United States of America”, I must say “GOD BLESS Our Brave Military…” HU RAH!!!


----------



## Mark McK

I have been wearing my new MTM black falcon Ti for the past few days and can find little to fault with this watch. The LEDs are very useful when walking my dogs and putting them in at night and it is a very well made, comfortable watch. When reviewing these watches before the purchase, I saw many of the negative comments about the words that were put on the dial. After I received the watch, I examined it closely and am very impressed with the finish and the bezel action is as smooth as I have seen and I own many very nice, high quality watches to compare to. I have never really gotten upset over the design or name given a particular watch as much of what buying certain types of watches ( military, divers) is about selling an image and marketing a life style. All watch companies do this, it just seems that MTM gets bashed more than most over it. In summary, the black falcon Ti is a very nice, cool watch. If people could look past the marketing issue, many would be pleasantly impressed with the quality of this MTM falcon watch.


----------



## Robdd1

Just spotted this old but ongoing thread.

I have owned a vulture for about two weeks now, bought after some thought and so far so good.

Well boxed coming in a large water proof box, with USB wall pug and USB charge cable. Only real tacky thing being the dog tags! 

I did have some concerns about the 'special ops' markings etc but to be honest they are pretty small and blend in well with the watch. I bought the watch with the rubber strap and the 'knife' logo on it, the only real in your face logo but it blends in well. 

The watch is large height wise at about 18mm and bulky, however I find it very lightweight being made from titanium. No sharp edges at all.

The finish is good with a good readable carbon face. 

The lights are cracking, the blue UV's light up the face and show off the orange hands well. The white light is is bright and in a pitch back environment lights up a wide area. The hands and hour markers are lumed and stay readable for a while. The on board lights charge them well after a quick blast. Played with a fair bit and still no requirement to charge.

As others have found the only real part that let's the watch down is he bezel, although not moved by itself it does have some play in it. 

So overall I am very happy with it, ok it is expensive but it is working out to be my favourite...... Lum tec b2 just edging ahead.


----------



## MikoDel

The MTM Warrior in SS weighs 8 oz. I have 8 oz of coins strapped to my wrist as I type. Very substantial weight. I can see the appeal, because I have worn a heavy watch before. Not this heavy though. It really feels like one of those things my wife has for jogging. This is just too ummm... unforgettable. Like I can't for a moment not realize this weight is on my wrist. Well, of course the real MTM Warrior is more comfortable than this experiment, but still. MTM Warrior in titanium is looking much better at the moment. That's 5 oz. Okay so now I have 5 oz on. BIG difference. While still heavy, it's not in the realm of ridiculous. 

This is preference, like all jewelry. (I personally don't think of watches as jewelry.) But I don't need 8 oz of steel on my arm all day. Yeah, Warrior Ti is the ticket. I don't know about the comment "good for a few hours then subsides to a fuzzy glow." In my experience with tritium, the longer you stay in the dark, the brighter they look. My freaking Traser looks like the bloody starry sky once my eyes have 15 or 20 mins to adjust!


----------



## TurboHarm

The Black Patriot is what I am looking at used (worn 4 times) So pretty much new..The Lume any good on this model? I have been spoiled some with tritium lately? I like the Seiko lume lots is it even close?? anybody know? Cheers Guys


----------



## thatguy7778

I just did a defensive shooting class with Travis Haley, he wears a beat up Suunto. I've seen Costa wear them or G-Shock, Vickers has an old Submariner from when he was in Delta. No one in the SF community would be caught dead with these watches...


----------

